# What would you get?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I ride about 60% trail and 40% mud. I would buy either 27's or 28's and not zillas, don't ask why but for some reason I don't want them. So other then that what would be a good tire?


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have bighorns and love them . i had zillas and they dug bad in creaks and not a fan of tread that is hollow, hold rocks bad . how do you like them kendas ?,,,


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm running 27" xtr's, so far I'm happy with them. I do similar riding to you more trail then mud and I'm amazed how smooth they are compared to the mudlite's on my fiancee's king, they also seem to do better in the mud then the mudlite's. I'm also curious how you like them exacutioner's, that's a tire I've wanted but haven't heard much about them.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Big horns... Or mudlites... I would go zillas over them though, but you said that you didnt want them....


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im Running 27'' MudLites And Ive Had Them 5years And 1400miles and there barely half worn


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I only got mine in fall and have not done any trail or mud with them, but have been hearing bad reveiws of them digging to much and bad trail manners, so that is why I am looking. The mud that we do ride is swampy floating bog and I have seen the XTR's fail over and over in that kind of mud. I guess I will have to site back and wait till spring and see what happens.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

27in itp 589's, 27in mudlite xtr, 27in swamplites are all good overall tires


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

may just the rocks up here where i live but i've had really bad luck out of mudlights (regular and xl) cutting the side walls. They've cut so bad we have put as many as 6 plugs in one slice and still had to keep pumping it up to limp back to the truck. and this wasn't a one time thing this has happened to 4 tires on total of 3 differents bikes. just my experience on them if you have really rocky terrian. good luck on your choice bud


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I only have experience running mudwisers (knock off mudlite) and they seem to trail pretty good. I've tested them out in sand, rocks, creek bottoms, mild mud and hard pavement. They seem to hold up decent and surprisingly these tires are rather thick. I use my quad for hunting and am forever running over cactus, mesquite trees and other vegetation with sharp thorns. So far I haven't had any flats. Although my brother has a set of 28" mudlites and he has had numerous flats (used in the same environment). Only thing about these tires is that they ride rather rough for being an AT tire.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If I were you id go with mudzilla's.. I ran mudzilla's on my 600 grizzly and they did very good on mud and trail.. there lugs run in the middle and curl on the sides, so on trails those middle lugs are round and not bumpy like a law or silverback, but they also do good in muskeg, and they wear VERY well


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

when it comes time for new tires, im going with 27" bi/tri claws. i've heard nothing but good about them, sound like the only reason people get rid of them is because they dont come in a bigger size. plus they look bada$$


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Kenda executioners, they not too aggresive so smooth ride and huge lugs so it wears slowly


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ive had my swamplites for 5 months and i got them used. they have done good for me and i ride bout the same but maybe alil more mud. smoth and i ride on the road everyonce in a while and i still have bout 90% on them. i have put 400 miles on them. my dad had them before me and put bout 700 miles on them. ill go with either swamplites, mudlites, or gators imo.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Every atv I've owned has had some kind of ITP shoes on it. I have 27" mudlites that have gotten me many trophys in mud runs and has done many trail rides. I also have some ITP utility hole shots on it with different rims that I use most of the time since they are the stock size tires. Of course they ride better than the mudlites. I use these for mud too sometimes since they are on my atv 75% of the time during the year. Im a diehard fan of ITP and their wheels. Never failed me yet.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

im not a huge fan of mudlights, they wear fast in the rear, and both my rear tires had leaks and plugs. i replaced my rear tires with supergrip superlights and they are holding up way better so far. and they have a wicked rim protector.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The only tire from itp i would get is the 589s the others have junk sidewalls. Ive goten lots of flats with the xtrs and mudlites but this was in rocky areas and mud holes.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv had mud lights and they did good but what I liked you won't brake much with a mud light


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I had mudlites and they were not bad but plowing in winter they sucked big time. I am leaning back to the Gators that I had they were the best I have had for the winter and great in the summer but... I am leaning towards the bi/tri's. But I guess on reality I should try my executioners because I only bought them in fall and have not hit the mud with them yet. Oh ya and thanx for all the input!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudLite XTR's.... < Much better than the origional ones


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i say mud machine bi tri claws best tire made hands down good for just about anything you want......


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Mudlites...they don't hold up all that well around the mountains here. Lots of plugs. The XTR's...they are a great tire. I'm surprised you heard bad things on the Zilla's. I had two sets and would have them 10-1 over a Mudlite. I guess for the type of riding you do....Bighorns would be my choice or the GBC Grim Reapers.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

id say 27 swamp lites... ride smooth and get pretty good traction. downside on all of these all-terrain type tires, is unless you get a radial they all are made of really soft rubber.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well i think I am going to get some 28-10-12 backs, I have heard they trail good and obviously mud good too!! LOL


----------

